# SO CAL M&T April 2011



## Warrant2000

Contnuing on last months project of papier mache', we'll be painting those projects.

*Painting*
We will use techniques including washes and dry brushing using regular latex house paint. If you made a JOL at last month's M&T, bring it. Any other projects you want to paint are welcome. I will provide some paint and will have drop cloths (tx Gossamer Axe).

*What to bring:*
A project to paint if you have one
Inexpensive but sturdy paint brushes
Latex house paint in whatever color you like (check out "oops" paint at the store for deals)
A dish for the potluck
Canopy
Chairs
Work tables

We will be meeting at Don's house in Pacific Beach. New members, lurkers, and hangers-on welcome. PM me for the address. Event details and coordination at garageofevilnetwork.com .


----------

